# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الزعيم  VS  هلال  الفاشر

## ابو همام

*بسم  الله  الذى  لايضر  مع  اسمه  شى  
اللهم    انصر   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*انشالله 4  للزعيم وبكري هاترك عشان اطلع من نفسياتو دي
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*منصورين بإذن الله .
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*منقولة في الراديو او عندنا زول من المنبر هناك.  مهم ان اعرف لان المباراة ستكون في الساعة الخامسةو النصف صباحا.  أقوم و لا أتم النومة.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب ابوهمام اللهم انصر الزعيم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بركاتك الحبيب ابو همام
وفال خير باذن الله لانتصار مريخي كبير

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ربنا ادينا الفي مرادنا بقينا نخاف من كل المباريات الحاصل اية
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ان شاء الله الزعيم منصور بشرط يحسن المدرب قراءه المباراه ولا للتجريب فى هذه المباراه بالاساسى فقط ويا ريت لو يشرك مالك فى ظل الغيابات 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لا مافى خوف يا فاروق السنه دى الممتاز يختلف بالاعداد الجيد للفرق واحسن نفوز بصعوبه ونعانى فى الدورى ونصلح الاخطاء بدل ننتصر ونخرج من الافريقيه 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ان شاء الله منصورين ..
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*روشتة فوز المريخ في مباراة اليوم على النحو التالي  :

1/ عدم مجاراة فريق الهلال الفاشر في الكرات العالية 

2/ الاعتماد  على ثلاثة مهاجمين في المقدمة الهجومية ( بكري المدينة ، عنكبة ، الان وانغا )  

3/ استقلال خبرة لاعبي المريخ في ترويض هلال الفاشر باستثمار الفرص التي  تتيح امام المرمى وانهاء المباراة لصالح المريخ .

4/ اللعب بمبدأ السلامة مع  استعمال السرعة في نقل الكرة من زميل الى اخر مع ضرورة التغطية السليمة عند فقدان  الكرة .

5/ استعمال الضغط على حامل الكرة وهذا مهم جدا في مثل هذه المباريات  فاحساس لاعبي هلال الفاشر بان المباراة لا تسير في صالحهم يجعلهم يتراجعون لحماية  مرماهم 

وبالتالي يمكن للمريخ التفكير جديا في خلق مساحات داخل الميدان  تساعد لاعبوا المريخ في احكام السيطرة والتوجه نحو مرمى هلال الجبال مستعينين بفتح  اللعب من الاطراف 

6/ على لاعبي المريخ استعمال سلاح التصويب من خارج منطقة  الجزاء فهو يعتبر من الحلول الحاسمة بالاضافة الى الضربات الثابتة ولعبها باحكام في  الثلاثة خشبات 

7/ فتح اللعب من الاطراف استراتيجية الفرق التي ترغب في  تحقيق الفوز وهو واحد من الحلول الداعمة لتحقيق الفوز في اي مباراة يلعبها الزعيم  
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم انصر الزعيم على هلال الفاشر والتحكيم
                        	*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*منقولة بالراديو
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*الداير يحصّلنى ... انا فى بحر شمبات مقابل ابوروف .
*

----------


## mub25

*قووووون
فتحت الرياضية لقيت كدة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الان تتنقل الاذاعة الى هناك
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المباراة بعد لحظات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mub25

*الحكم عمار من كريمة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*جمال سالم
بلة امير الريح على جعفر   مصعب
سلمون  العجب  راجي
بكرى وانقا
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*رابط المباراة

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*لاحوله زول يفهمني التشكيله دي كيف وموقع بله شنو بالظبط
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*3 5 2
الطريقة الالمانية القديمة
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بين يوم وليلة غير طريقة اللعب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*المريخ يلعب من الشمال للجنوب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اثبت يا بله
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*اللهم انصر المريخ حيثما حل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*راجي عمل تلاتة فاولات لغاية الان
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شكلهم رشاشات الفاشر شادين حيلهم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

رابط المباراة

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/



شكرا ود الحلة ما قصرت والله 

نحن في العمل والاذاعة اشتغلت معانا في الجوال 

تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*لغاية الان ارسال عالي بلا جدوى
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يااااااا رب قون
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*علاء الدين بابكر لسع بيلعب
وبارى ديمبا
                        	*

----------


## الاشتر

*حسب الاسماء ليس هنالك تغيير في طريقة اللعب فامير وضفر في قلب الدفاع والريح على وبله على الاطراف  ودفع بمصعب الى الوسط بجانب سلمون ورمضان وراجي اما الهجوم فبكري ووانغا .
واللع اعلم

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحبيب ودالحلة والله ريحتني جنس راحة
ربنا يريحك دنيا واخره
ما قصرت معانا يا حبيب
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الإرسال  الطويل ما حل  اصلا   مفترض  اللعب  الممرحل  و  عن  طريق  الأطراف  حتى  يخلخل  دفاع  هلال  الفاشر
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*هى متين بدت عشان يقعدو يحللو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم



22222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هسي ده وكت للتحليل
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الإرسال الطويل سببه سوء الارضيّة ،،
شجعوا يا صفوة،
المهم النقاط!!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

هى متين بدت عشان يقعدو يحللو



هههههههها،
مدربين يا عمك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ

طريقة 3-5-2


*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

جمال سالم
بلة امير الريح على جعفر   مصعب
سلمون  العجب  راجي
بكرى وانقا



على.....امير ....الريح

مصعب.. سالمون.. ورمضان ...بله
            راجى
          بكرى..... وانغا  
شكلو لاعب بى 3412
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يشن هجوم عنيف نسأل الله ان يترجمه الى اهداف
*

----------


## mub25

*قاعدين يحللوا فى الكورة وهى يا دوب بدت
دى بلد دى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا رب،،،،
                        	*

----------


## أسامة محمد أحمد

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا اله الا الله
منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هلال الفاشر في حالة خندقة
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*مذبع نقول عندو لوز
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انصرنا يا الله
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*التحكيم بدا 
الله يخرب بيتكم
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*دى شكلها كانت صربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عمر
					

مذبع نقول عندو لوز



هههههههها
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## mub25

*الظاهر التحكيم حيكون زى المباراة الفاتت
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*التحكيم يواصل مسلسل الترصد والاستهداف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## mub25

*الجزار ديمبا ده ما واحد يكسرو
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اداء راقي من راجي ومصعب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*راجي ده الله يستر عليه اليوم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وما توفيقى الا بالله،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق لنجم السعد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليمبسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليمبسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مافي اي تركيز من لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا ناااااااس،
الزمن ملا،
بندورلنا قوون
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*غايتو يا المعلق بارد 
يا لعيبتنا هم الباردين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بكر ي يضيع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اهداف تضيع بالجملة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*للمرة التانية 
بكرى يضيع فى دقيقة مرتين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فرص ضائعة كتيرة مريخية
*

----------


## mub25

*ما شاء الله راجي ومصعب
قلنا ليكم مصعب يلعب فى خانته قدام
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله الأهداف قادمة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

فرص ضائعة كتيرة مريخية



دى المشكلة!!!
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع وييييين،
ههههههها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 55 (55 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,مجنون,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخي للابد,أسامة محمد أحمد,نعيم عجيمي,المريخ والتاريخ,الاشتر,امجد مريخ,امير حسن,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,العماري,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابواسراء,ابوسامى,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد محمد عوض+,احمر اللون,استرلينى,dema,بيبو شريف,fadlallh alser,ياسر ابكر عيسى,ياسر عمر,جزراوي,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kartoub,kramahmad,majedsiddig,mohammed_h_o,mub25,Muhammed,Musab Wadshendi,nawaf,Nazeer,صديق بلول,صخر,شرقاوي,RED PLANET+,كاتنقا,كاكاو,Shamsan,عمر العمر,عباس عطية,yousef ahmad,فوزي سدر,ود البقعة+,ود الحلة,ود الرياض
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 56 (56 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,مجنون,ali sirag,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخي للابد,أسامة محمد أحمد,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,المريخ والتاريخ,الاشتر,اهيجو,امير حسن,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,العماري,ابواسراء,ابوسامى,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمر اللون,استرلينى,dema,fadlallh alser,ياسر ابكر عيسى,ياسر عمر,جزراوي,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kramahmad,majedsiddig,mohammed_h_o+,monzir ana,mub25,Musab Wadshendi,nawaf,Nazeer,صديق بلول,صخر,شرقاوي,كاتنقا,كاكاو,Shamsan,sharif74,عمر العمر,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة,yousef ahmad,فوزي سدر,ود البقعة,ود الحلة,ود الرياض,ود عثمان
*

----------


## مغربي

*ي جماعه بكري المدينه دا لو جاب القون ما بقيف تاني بس القون يجي كيف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 56 (56 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,مبارك علي حسين,أبو ريم,مجنون,ali sirag,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي,مريخي للابد,أسامة محمد أحمد,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,المريخ والتاريخ,الاشتر,اهيجو,امير حسن,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,العماري,ابواسراء,ابوسامى,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمر اللون,استرلينى,dema,fadlallh alser,ياسر ابكر عيسى,ياسر عمر,جزراوي,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kramahmad,majedsiddig,mohammed_h_o+,monzir ana,mub25,Musab Wadshendi,nawaf,Nazeer,صديق بلول,صخر,شرقاوي,كاتنقا,كاكاو,Shamsan,sharif74,عمر العمر,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة,yousef ahmad,فوزي سدر,ود البقعة,ود الحلة,ود الرياض,ود عثمان



هلا هلا،،
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*38 دقيقة من الشوط الاول والتعادل السلبي حاضرا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المحرش ما بكاتل،،،
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بلة ده حيرنا
باص واحد ما صح
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*الاهداف جايه باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قوون وااااحد كفاية،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ده شنو دورى التعادلات ده،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يعنى القون بقى ولادة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فرصه ضايعه لوانغا 
الدقيقه 37
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*دى عين والله
شئ ما معقول
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*والله وانغا وبكري ديل لا بجيبو لينا قون ولا حاجة
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ههههههه شيل الصبر ي دكتور
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*العقرب مربوووووط،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

ههههههه شيل الصبر ي دكتور



أقروا قران يا ناس،
السحر فى،،
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*النصر قريب إن شاء الله
المريخ بحاجة ماسة لخدمات تراوري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*غارزيتو دا حيرنا معاهو بله دا العاجبو فيهو شنو 
طلعوا ودخل لينا عنكبه 
خليها هجوميه كاسحه
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بكرى ده ربطوه ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*العقرب اليله بلدغ حاسي كدا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*موفقين باذن الواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انا ما عارف اللعيبة ديل بيتمرنو على شنو
شوت كلو بره
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*والله الهلال ده فطيسة
ما عنده اى شئ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة
*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

أقروا قران يا ناس،السحر فى،،



السحر موجود فعلا مفروض يتحصن الزول دا عينم حاااره الجماعه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

*

----------


## sara saif

*سلام قولا من رب رحيم --
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*شكل اللعب من وصف المذيع حلو ودي ناحية إيجابية
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ده اضعف فريق
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انا ما عارف اللعيبة بيتمرنو على شنو
شوت كلو بره



البيرقر والدجاج المكرفس بعمل اكتر من كده،،،
هههههههها
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انا ما عارف اللعيبة ديل بيتمرنو على شنو
شوت كلو بره




ياهو اللاعب السوداني 

يمرنوهو علي شي ويقوليهو ليهو -- ويخش الميدان يعوس عواستو البعرفها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ثمانية ركنيات للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة
اقرو يا جماعة 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*دقيقيتين زمن ضائع 
معقوله بس 
بارتيز وقع ثلاث  مرات ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*البوفيه المفتوح ده انا بقفلو،،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*معقولة دى 
ضيعوا اكتر من عشرة فرص
بكرى ووا نقا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*لو ما غلبنا الفريق ده الدورى باى باى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله سيدخل عنكبة في المقدمة لتثليث الهجوم وسنمطرهم أهدافاً
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبى
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*الكورة كون باك ولكن 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللياقة بتجيب الفرق،،
ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*اعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة

*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم  انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*فائدة المدرب الاجنبي شنو اذا لا يستطيع علاج ظاهرة تضييع الفرص امام المرمى وفي كل مباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الى هذه اللحظه فشل غارزيتو فى معالجت سلبيات عدم الاستفاده من الضربات الثابته
والركنيات
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اصبروا يا صفوه ان شاء الله  ( نصر من الله وفتح قريب )
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*بإذن الله المريخ ح يغلب 2/0
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 66 (66 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ود البقعة,لؤي شرفي,مامون,مبارك علي حسين,محمد النور,محمد احمد حسن,مجنون,alenani,ali sirag,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابى واعتز,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,ayman akoud,Azhari Siddeeg,المريود,النزير,الاشتر,امير حسن,الجراح,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,العماري,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو همام,ابواسراء,ابوسامى,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمر اللون,اينرامو,dema,eabuali,بيبو شريف,farandakas,hafezZAREEF,يوسف محمد,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kartoub,kenani,kramahmad,Menefi,mub25,Muhammed,Musab Wadshendi,nawaf,Nazeer,شمس العمدة,سامرين,شرقاوي,سوباوى,RED PLANET,sara saif,Shamsan,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عمر العمر,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة+,فوزي سدر,ود البشير,ود الحلة,ود عثمان
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 66 (66 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ود البقعة,لؤي شرفي,مامون,مبارك علي حسين,محمد النور,محمد احمد حسن,مجنون,alenani,ali sirag,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابى واعتز,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,ayman akoud,Azhari Siddeeg,المريود,النزير,الاشتر,امير حسن,الجراح,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,العماري,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو همام,ابواسراء,ابوسامى,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمر اللون,اينرامو,dema,eabuali,بيبو شريف,farandakas,hafezZAREEF,يوسف محمد,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kartoub,kenani,kramahmad,Menefi,mub25,Muhammed,Musab Wadshendi,nawaf,Nazeer,شمس العمدة,سامرين,شرقاوي,سوباوى,RED PLANET,sara saif,Shamsan,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عمر العمر,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة+,فوزي سدر,ود البشير,ود الحلة,ود عثمان



دعواتكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

بإذن الله المريخ ح يغلب 2/0



 لماذا تريد هزيمة الزعيم يا راجل؟! أدعو الله أن يفوز الزعيم وبعدد وافر من الأهداف
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الناس دى ممكن نغلبها باللياقة،
لكن هل سنهزم عزام باللياقة؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مجنون

*المشكلة كل ما يمر الوقت بيدى ثقة لفريق الهلال وحيموتو فى الكورة عشان تطلع درون
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*عزام ان شاء الله نفك فيهو عارض الاهداف الضايعه دي نغلبو لعب عدييييييييييييييييييييييل





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

الناس دى ممكن نغلبها باللياقة،
لكن هل سنهزم عزام باللياقة؟؟؟؟




*

----------


## مجنون

*والله الرجفه حاصلة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

 لماذا تريد هزيمة الزعيم يا راجل؟! أدعو الله أن يفوز الزعيم وبعدد وافر من الأهداف



هو ما قال غير كدا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلفاب عمر
					

عزام ان شاء الله نفك فيهو عارض الاهداف الضايعه دي نغلبو لعب عدييييييييييييييييييييييل



امييييييين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتمنى ان يعيد غارزيتو خياراته الهجومية في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## مجنون

*غايتو فى حاجة غلط .. هى شنو ماعارف ؟
*

----------


## مجنون

*عنكبة .. عنكبة .. عنكبة .. عنكبة
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
عنكبه واوكرا يؤدون عملية الاحماء
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*وانطلاقة الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

هو ما قال غير كدا



ألف شكر يا ريد بلانيت للتوضيح. إذن الأخ أخطأ لغويا في صياغة المداخلة. ندعو الله النصر للزعيم ونتضرع إليه لفك نحس ضياع الفرص الذي ظل ملازما لمهاجمينا منذ انطلاقة البطولة
*

----------


## سامرين

*يااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم  انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*والله حكايتنا بقت حكاية ما قادرين نجيب قون في اضعف الفرق الله يعين


*

----------


## مجنون

*ياخوانا نحن من بداء الدورى بنلعب قدام الهلال طوااااالى .. ليه ؟؟
*

----------


## د.فاضل

*
يااااااااااااااااااا رب انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

*

----------


## mub25

*اعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة 
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*لابد من خروج وانغا ودخول عنكبة
*

----------


## mub25

*وينه الشوط التاني
الكورة بدت ودول لسه يحلووا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*طلع بلة با كوتس ورجع العجب
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*نشوفكم من البيت وان شاء الله 

القاها 5 صفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*10 ركنيات لم نستفيد منها ما هذا الكلام
*

----------


## مغربي

*عبدو جابر وين لاعب قنااااص
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اكرا ما ينفع فى المباراة دى
ملعب كعب ولعب عنيف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

نشوفكم من البيت وان شاء الله 

القاها 5 صفر



ان شاء الله يا حبيب
*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

 لماذا تريد هزيمة الزعيم يا راجل؟! أدعو الله أن يفوز الزعيم وبعدد وافر من الأهداف




Kajouma انت قادى عربى ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟!
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*بالتوفيق  للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*قوووووووووووووون قوووووووووووووووون قووووووووووووون قوووووووووووووون انشاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون​
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بعد ولاده
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*وانغا وانغا وانغا
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## Nadir Hassan

*قوووووووووووووون مريخى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*وانغا وانغا وانغا والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحمدلله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عدم الاستهتار واجب
والمحافظة على الانتصار مطلب كل جماهير الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## majedsiddig

*بسم الله  بسم الله بسم الله
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*يا رب لك الحمد والشكر نمشى نصلى ونجى ان شاء الله يكون ادبل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مبروك مبروك
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الدقيقة كم؟
أتمنى أن يندفع هليل الفاشر للهجوم ويستغل المريخ ذلك ويزيد الغلة من الأهداف
كل الفرق أصبحت تتخندق أمام الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الحمد لله عقبال بكري يااارب.
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مبروكككككككككككككككككككككك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

Kajouma انت قادى عربى ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟!



الزول معزور 
تلقاهو بعد القون دا يا دابها عيونو فتحت 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الله حي والتاني جاااااي ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*مكسب دايرين التاني
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يجب ادخال عنكبه عشان يخمهم بالتاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*11 ركنية للمريخ دون ان نستغل اي منها
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*المذيع يقول أن جماهير المريخ قليلة في الاستاد (لماذا ؟؟) ولكنه يشيد بمؤازرتها القوية
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أحمد عادل يمر من الريح علي ؟!!!!!!!!
الله يفكنا منه الريح علي ده
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اوكرا يدخل بديل لـ سالمون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانغا ياخطير


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*تبديل خاطيء من غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*عندى يا دوب جاء القون
متاخر 10 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الله يستر تاني غارزيتو يطلع الارتكاز الشايل الفريق
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ده شنو ده
نفس خطا المباراة الفاتت
طلع لاعب الارتكاز الوحيد
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا رب التاني
*

----------


## مامون

*يا رب تنصر الزعيييييم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*سالمون لاعب ارتكاز ونحن منتصرين 
من المفترض تعزيز وتقوية الخط الخلفي
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الزول معزور 
تلقاهو بعد القون دا يا دابها عيونو فتحت 



lفعلا عيوننا شاخت ولكن للأسف فقد أخطأ أخونا سوباوي في الصياغة. فبالصيغة المكتوبة - بتقديم الصفر على الرقم ٢-  لا يمكن قراءة  الفعل غير "يُغلَب" بصيغة المبني للمجهول. مبروك الهدف وعقبال الثاني والثالث إن شاء الله







*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مصيدة التسلل دى ماليها داعى يمكن تودينا فى داهيه
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

مصيدة التسلل دى ماليها داعى يمكن تودينا فى داهيه



22222222222222
خصوصاً مع ترصد التحكيم المستمر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

مصيدة التسلل دى ماليها داعى يمكن تودينا فى داهيه






بالذات مع الحكام المترصدين للزعيم . . . عااااادي ممكن رجل الخط إعمل رايح
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*المذيع يشجع هلال الفاشر بشدة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

lفعلا عيوننا شاخت ولكن للأسف فقد أخطأ أخونا سوباوي في الصياغة. فبالصيغة المكتوبة - بتقديم الصفر على الرقم ٢-  لا يمكن قراءة  الفعل غير "يُغلَب" بصيغة المبني للمجهول. مبروك الهدف وعقبال الثاني والثالث إن شاء الله




لا كان كدي 
نشد حيلنا ساي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المذيع ينتقد الحكم ويفتكر انه لم يوفق ثم يتراجع بعد أن كشف هلاليته
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*احمد عادل سايق الريح سواقه شديده اسي عمل معاهو فاول
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بطاقة صفراء لاحمد عادل للتمثيل داخل منطقة جزاء المريخ
*

----------


## الحريف

*المحافظة علي هدف التقدم اهم من احراز الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المذيع ده فعلا مذيع،،
هل أصبحنا فعلا عاطلى موهبة،
ام ان الموهوبين لا مكان لهم مع زمن الواسطة؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*صراحة النقل الاذاعي يطمم البطن
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*عكس الفاول ضد احمد عادل واداهو كرت اصفر عشان احمد مثل..
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اهم حاجة التاني شان ننوم قفا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مذيع متحيز بدرجة ممتاز
يعني هلالابي عدييييييييييييييييييييييييل
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ذيع كورتك يا وهم
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*عنكبة يدخل بديل لوانغااا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عنكبه بديل لوانغا المصاب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*المباراة متوقفة بعد بطاقة احمد عادل الصفراء وهناك تبديل بخروج وانغا ودخول عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول عنكبة ومعه بإذن الله هدف مريخي ثاني
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*33دقيقة،،
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*بطاقة صفراء لعنكبة..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرت اصفر لعنكبة 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بطاقة صفراء لعنكبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متين جيت ياعنكبة ومتين اخدت كرت اصفر

كهربتك زايدة 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*هههه عنكبة البطاقة د\ي اخده في الكنبة ولا كيف
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ركنية اولي للهلال سددت وابعدت عن المرمي
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الكوره دي في الاذاعه ما بقدر عليها ولا بكضب معاكم هنا بس
عليكم الله اول بأول 
يااااااااااااارب نصرك المؤزر يااااااااااارب العالمين نصرك للزعيم
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ركنية ضايعه لهلال الفاشر .. 35دقيقة مضت
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*كرت اصفر لراجي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بطاقة صفراء لراجي عبد العاطي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحكم دور فينا بطاقات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرت اصفر لي راجي برضو
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*السلام عليكم
بالتوفيق للزعيم

الدقيقة 32
اتمنى ان يحافظ اللاعبيينعلى هذا الهدف
لان الدقيقة الاخيرة كمية من الهجمات وتراجع لاعبينا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحكم بدا يصرف الكروت الصفراء للاعبى المريخ 
بطاقه صفراء ثانيه لراجى عبد العاطى
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*لعب المريخ تراجع
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياساتر شكلو الحكم دا موصينو علينه

مفروض الناس تهاجم شان تحافظ علي هدفة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 78 (78 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abdoun,مامون,نابلسى المريخابى,محمد النور,محمد حسن حامد,محمد سلماوي,alamal,ali sirag,مريخابي صميم,مريخابى واعتز+,معتصم الصايم,نعيم عجيمي,ayman akoud,Azhari Siddeeg,المسلمي,الامير,الاشتر,الجراح,الحوشابي,الشائب,الشوق غلاب,العماري,العطا على العطا,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو همام,ابو رامي,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ابوسامى,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,اينرامو+,اسماعيل,اسكول وبس,dema,eabuali,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,hafezZAREEF,خال عمر,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kramahmad,m3bdo,majedsiddig,Menefi,mohammed_h_o,monzir ana,mosa2000,mub25,nawaf,Nazeer,سلفاب عمر,زين العابدين عبدالله,شرقاوي,osama271,RED PLANET+,sabry,Shamsan,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر العمر,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,فوزي سدر,ود البشير,ود البقعة+,ودالطاهر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الدقيقه 38 والنتيجه تقدم الزعيم بهدف وانغا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم  سدد   رمى   لعيبة  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المحلل ده جايبنو من وين؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب بقى خرمجة وبس
*

----------


## مغربي

*الصمووووود والهجود خير وسيله للدفاع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*40دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*85 دقيقة والنتائج تقدم المريخ بهدف وانغا

وشيبون يتاهب للمشاركة
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*شيبون بديل لي بله .. الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*شرف شيبون بديلا لبله جابر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*شيبون بديل لبله جابر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خروج بلة ودخول شيبون
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 36
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الله يستر الناس ديل ما يمغصونا بهدف درون
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الله يستر
هجمات هلالية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة يواصل تضييع الفرص السهلة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ربع الساعة الاخيرة مافى اى هجمة للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*ياااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*45 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*لاحولا الله .. 6دقايق بدل ضايع
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ماكملت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الوقت الرسمي

و6 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*6 دقائق زمن مضاف
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*زمن اضافى 6 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*معقولة يا ناس ستة دقائق زمن بدل ضائع، الخوف يديهم ضربة جزاء في الزمن الضائع ده
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ستة دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*بكري يضيع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*6 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*6 دقائق زمن بدل ضايع دى يفهموها كيف 
ومافى تعطيل للعب 
الحكم دا ممكن يحتسب ضربة جزاء فى اى لحظه الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*6 دقائق زمن اضافي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يرسل كورة سهل في الكشافات 
*

----------


## Kajouma

*يا ساتر يا رب. أداء لا يطمئن أبدا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باري ديمبا مدافع هلال الفاشر نجما للمباراة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يجب تكثيف الهجوم
خير وسيلة للدفاع هو الهجوم الكاسح
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*جمال سالم دا ما اتعلم حركات المعز في تضيع الوكت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قوووووووووووووووون   الهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبروووووووك
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووون عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووون عنكبه
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*قوووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*عنكبة الهدف الثانى
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*الحمد لله  النصر لنا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عننننننننننننننننننننننننكبة يسجل الهدف التاني للمريخ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قوووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد لله
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله 

بس المذيع بوظ اعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*الحمدلله خفنا من التعادل
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*ممد يا حكم الزمن مرة اخرى عشان نجيب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*مبرووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بارى دمبا 
نجم المبارة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*باري ديمبا نجما للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الصبر مفتاح الفرج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صاحب الهدف الاصلى اكرا والعمل فيها كل شىء وقال لى عنكبه هاك جيب قوووون
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم

*الحمد لله  الله اكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببر

انتصار بمهارة وصدارة بجدارة

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*عنكبة ياعنيف
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يجب ادخال عنكبه عشان يخمهم بالتاني



قلت ليكم عنكبه بخمهم بالتاني
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عنكبة،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحمد والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*بكري ده عايز شغل تقيل من المدرب وحايكون لاعب هائل
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التهاني لفخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد الصدارة بجدارة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله 
انتهت هذه المبارة
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبروووووووك الفوز والنقاط
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الاذاعة بدت تلخبط
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*يا رب لك الحمد والشكر كما توقعت تماما انتهت المباراه 2/0
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروووووووووووك النصر والثلاثة نقاط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهت والحمدلله







*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

الداير يحصّلنى ... انا فى بحر شمبات مقابل ابوروف .



تانى مباريات الأقاليم دى فى البحر بسْ ... دردقة فى الرملة .. وكل ما يجيب سيرة الريح على اخش الموية اديها "طمبيجة" وامرق .
الواحد يكون مابين "الدردقة" و"الطمبجة" ... لمّن نشوف نهايتها شنو !!
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه بفوز المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل 
الان وانغا وعنكبه 
مبروك ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مبروك النقاط 
والاداء غير مقتع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*ان شاء الله دايما فرحانين يارب 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبروك مبروك مبروك
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​مبروك للزعييييييييييييييييم لكن غارزيتو قرب يضيعنا
*

----------


## ابو همام

*جنس  رجفه  عليكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الحمد لله مشكورين ياشباب علي النقل والف مبرووووك.
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

تانى مباريات الأقاليم دى فى البحر بسْ ... دردقة فى الرملة .. وكل ما يجيب سيرة الريح على اخش الموية اديها "طمبيجة" وامرق .
الواحد يكون مابين "الدردقة" و"الطمبجة" ... لمّن نشوف نهايتها شنو !!







معاك أستوك وللا ماشي ايد ورا و ايد قدام
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*يا ناس بكرى دا اكيد مربوط لازم الناس يقولوا ليهو قبل ما تنزل الملعب اتحصن  عشان النحس الملازمك ده
                        	*

----------


## badri

*الحمد لله علي الهدفين حتي وان لم يحرز بكري المدينه هدفا فكم اتمني ان يكون هدفه في شباك عزام فنحن لم نجلبه للمحليين
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الف الف مبروك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر كما ينبقي لكريم وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الحمدالله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*شوفوا موضوع العين مع ابو شيبة يمكن يكون عنده ملاح رجلة و لا حاجة
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مبرووووك
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الحبيب  أبو  همام  ماشاءالله  عليك  تاني  أي  بوست  للمريخ عليك
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الف مبروك لكن تنظيرات غارزيتو بتجب اجلنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي
					

الحبيب  أبو  همام  ماشاءالله  عليك  تاني  أي  بوست  للمريخ عليك



ﻻﻻﻻﻻﻻﻻ   تووووووووبه   ماعارف   الحاله
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

بإذن الله المريخ ح يغلب 2/0



يا رب لك الحمد والشكر
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله 
والف مبرووووك

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
ومشكورين يا صفوة
ودعواتكم ليعود الزعيم من مباراة عزام منصوراً
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قلت ليكم عنكبة شنكبة عضلات تبش دردقو

اللاعب ده ياجماعة ابقوا عليهو عشرة ماتقولو لي كهربتو زايدة ولا 220 فولت 

لاعب قوي سريع مشاكس مكابس بيضغط ضغط عالي جدا

الحمد لله على كل حال.
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*في ارضية سيئة للغاية لمع نجما المريخ بلة جابر والريح على الذى تألق في الدفاع في مباراة اليوم
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أى استاد فيهو حفر ياهم ديل بلة والريح والرزق على الله
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الأستاذ الصادق عبدالوهاب سلامات، لعب غارزيتو بطريقة جديدة 3-5-2 واستحوذ المريخ على الكرة وكان جمال سالم ضيف شرف المباراة
*

----------


## ابومهند

*مبروووووك لزعيم البلد وإنشاء الله منتصرين على عزام
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*مبروك
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مبروك يا صفوة...

نعم هدفين...

نعم ثلاثة نقاط غالية حلقت بنا اواحد في الصدارة

ولكني أتوجس خيفة...

كنت أتمني أن يكون المستوي أفضل من كدا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على الثلاثة نقاط والصدارة ربى اكرمنا فى مباراة عزام تنزانيا
                        	*

----------

